# Bob Sikes 3-22-12



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Last night I went out to Bob Sikes knowing how nasty it was going to be. Got there at about 2:30 am. Storm from the west was trying to head my way but with the tornado like wind blowing from the southeast it didn't have a chance. Wind was so strong even with a light cast I was almost getting spooled and I could only stay about an hour anyhow. The chop was crazy out there but I figured it would be stirring everything up and maybe there would be at least one hungry fish. Caught a few small pinfish to target at least one redfish but that didn't happen. Instead I hooked into a little something else. Been marinating all day and now about to cook up a little late night snack :thumbsup:


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Cool deal man!!! Way to beat the elements!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

rewarded for your efforts!!


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

what did u use to catch that beast?


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Nice!!! That'll be a tasty lunch


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

stevesmi said:


> what did u use to catch that beast?


 Fresh frozen shrimp that were very small on a #4 eagle claw baitholder hook. He wasn't a beast but sure put up a great fight :thumbsup:


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Okay I love Pomano! Sweet meat like trigger fish. Never really gave it a try until now and it is the best!!! I'm going to take my boys out tonight to target a red and hopefully have my oldest son fight a big one so he can feel the power of a monster. I hope like hell he feels the power! My boy is about to piss me off with his teenage I'm a man attitude. Please Lord don't make me have to punch him in the face. Teach him how to fish and have a hobby.


----------

